# Trauma heater in 544 hymer please help!



## 92986 (May 1, 2005)

*Can anybody help before my wife freezes? Our trauma heater pilot light works by clicking, but it fails to deliver the main burn flame. Any ideas please. The pilot light doesn't give off much heat.
Peter *


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Pete and Sue

Chris (retired heating engineer) says it is hard to say without looking :roll: but sounds like it could be the thermo coupling is failing to open the main gas valve. Might need a new one.

Hope this helps a bit.

Pat


----------



## 92986 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks.
Is it possible to change the thermocoupling myself? Is there anyway of testing it?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If you can get at it Pete (and I don't know 'cos I've never had one apart) all you can do initially is make sure the tip is well in the pilot light flame.

I expect it is, or the pilot light would not stay alight, but it sounds like you are at "straw clutching" stage.

Going any further is a bit risky (to say the least) unless you really know what you are doing, so I would be cautious were I you! 

Sorry I can't help any more, but advising on gas problems is difficult - for obvious reasons. 8O


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Chris says he cannot help any more without seeing it. He has not had to do one (yet!) and they can all be different. Apparantly there is no gas involved at this point. The pilot light heats the thermo coupling which then opens a valve. So could be the valve? 

Anyway I'm with Dave on this one. Some things are worth tinkering while others 8O 8O 8O 

Someone who has done one may well come along to help :wink: 

Pat


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi patp
What type/model "Truma" heater is it (combi space) ?


----------



## 92986 (May 1, 2005)

The model number is trumatic sl 3002. I forgot to mention we have had to have the injectors changed to conform with French laws. But this hasn't affected the problem.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Petesue544 (got your name right this time)
It sounds like the "burner valve" is faulty .
We carry this as a spare part at £68.00 inc vat.
It shouldnt take more than 2 hours to fit .

I hope this helps

Regards

GlennHarris Workshop Manager


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

This is any easy unit to strip down As the heater suround comes off easily 
unclip the facia , note the thermo knob is on a long control rod to the regulator on the gas input, you are now left with the heater proper? have a look at the bottom left side and you will see the control valve check if it depess's when your control rod is engaged with it and turns ok . also the heat sensor is should be sitting in its cradle (small copper torpedo)and tube not broken . small window shows gas flame the can be checked also but it all points the thermo valve. when putting facia back on make sure control rod is engaged in the valve slot correctly and turns the correct way . clockwise to increase flame. your batteries are on the right side in small box '


----------

